# Screen problem



## Venkata Naveen (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,
I am using an iphone 3g which i kept it near my laptop cooler for a long time. It is working fine but some what screen was spoiled for that. Sensitivity is also good


----------



## Venkata Naveen (Jan 26, 2012)

Venkata Naveen said:


> Hi,
> I am using an iphone 3g which i kept it near my laptop cooler for a long time. It is working fine but some what screen was spoiled for that.I can see some black dots on screen Sensitivity is also good


----------

